# ISO baked acorn squash recipe that isn't sweet?



## magnoliasouth (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm having such trouble! I managed to get some acorn squash on sale at a local farmer's market and I have such picky eaters in this house that it's quickly turning into a nightmare. I thought this would be a nice change, until they hated the baked acorn squash I made the other day with brown sugar. I refuse to throw out the remaining uncooked squash and surely there is another way?

The problem is that they don't like sweet vegetables like sweet potatoes (I make a fantastic sweet potato casserole that has brown sugar and cinnamon and while most love it, they don't). They don't like any kind of vegetable with sugar/syrup or anything like that. 

The only things I can find are soups, but that is out of the question because they don't care for soup either. 

Does anyone have a good recipe - with standard ingredients - that is _not _sweet? 

While I'm on the subject, would a baked lemon pepper tilapia dish go okay with it? That is what I was planning.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2010)

Bake the squash and just add some butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 27, 2010)

I just watched Jamie Oliver make a butternut squash muffin. Might work with acorn squash?  

Butternut Squash Muffins with a Frosty Top Recipe : Jamie Oliver : Food Network


----------



## niquejim (Jul 27, 2010)

You can also do Italian herbs, or just salt and pepper served with some crumbled bacon and a mushroom heavy cream sauce


----------



## merstar (Jul 27, 2010)

Check these out:

Roasted Acorn Squash With Spinach And Gruyere Recipe - Food.com - 99830

Acorn Squash Stuffed With Sausage And Sour Cream Recipe - Food.com - 206008


----------



## kadesma (Jul 27, 2010)

Mine like just a plain baked with butter salt and pepper, You might try adding some cream, butter, finely chopped onion and crumbled bacon after the squash is almost done my grand kids love it this way When they finish mixing everything in they sprinkle with cheddar cheese.
kadesma.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 27, 2010)

I bake mine with butter and salt and add a squirt of lemon just before serving - for the same reason as yer picky eaters...


----------



## Claire (Jul 27, 2010)

I, too, get frustrated with winter squash, beet, and sweet potato recipes that are ... too sweet.  These vegetables are naturally sweet, I don't feel they need more.  

Pierce a squash many times, then put it over charcoal on the grill, and cook until all sides are very dark (they can even look burned).  Let cool, cut in half, scoop out seeds, then scrape the "meat" out. Depending on how soft, either mash or chop, finish with some olive oil and your favorite seasoning (lately mine is Cavendar's Greek, but whatever yours is).  

Julienne.  Then boil some of your favorite pasta.  I take a short-cut, and boil the squash right in the same pot.  Drain, toss together, and season.  Olive oil or butter.  If the former I add something like olives or capers, something with a tart tang.  Top with a nice strong cheese; parm, feta, romano, etc.  

Slice thinly or julienne and use as an ingredient in stir-fry.  

Boil in chicken broth then blend and season to taste for a great soup.  Add cream if you're feeling sinful.


----------

